# trophy sauger



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

what would you consider a trophy sauger


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

20 incher!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll go with 20" as well. That's a big sauger.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

The biggest one I caught was around 3 lb. Didn't weigh or measure it though. What will a 20 incher wheigh? Is there any techniques or time of year that out produce others? The big one that I caught was on a jig and minnow below a dam in November.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The couple times I have fished for them we really got onto them in the spring below some dams on the Ohio, I think the biggest one we got was maybe 14" though, caught them all on 3" chartruese tails with a 1/8oz jig, despite the lack of size it was great fun one right after the other when they are up in there.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

A true sauger, 18", would weigh about 3lbs. This size is hard to come by when fishing in the river systems.
Bassky


----------



## denisk (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's some sauger my dad and I caught while fishing the MWC in springvalley





































That was prefishing we're from canada the weather followed us and we tanked, can'twait until this spring


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Those are some sweet sauger. Thanks for the pics. My largest sauger is 22'' from the Scioto south of Columbus. I believe 18'' is considered a fish ohio.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Fish ohio 16" I believe.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

saw a guy pull a 4.5 lb out of griggs spill way last year this time. 26" long


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

That was most likely a saugeye.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm sure that I'm not the only one that would really enjoy hearing about the day you caught those beautiful sauger. Water conditions, weather,technique etc. Elaborate as much as possible. What size were those? The largest I've landed was 20.5 incnes and weighed 3lbs 5 oz. Thanks for posting those pictures. I sure would have liked being on the boat with you guys that day. I know the Illinoise river is known for large sauger and those are awesome.


----------

